# Ball Turner, using a boring head



## 8ntsane (May 22, 2013)

This ball turner is the over the top type. T have several boring heads laying around, so this was my quick and easy way to put together a ball turner. The arbour was a M/T #3, and I just turned it down straight. The holder was a spare boring bar holder for the QCTP, so no point making what I already have. The only parts I had to make, were the hub that attaches to the end of the arbour, and a handle to attach to the hub. I also machined up a holder to use the carbide insert.

Quick and dirty, but why not just use stuff that is laying about anyway?


----------



## pdentrem (May 22, 2013)

Looks simple to make and spare stuff justo laying around is pretty common here as well.
Pierre


----------



## GK1918 (May 22, 2013)

Real slick, good thinking


----------



## Rbeckett (May 22, 2013)

Yup, slicker than glass.  I like any project that re-purposes material and uses stuff I already have.  Excelent idea and use of your stock.

Bob


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 22, 2013)

You are a slick one 8ntsane - very clever, and great using found-underutilized materials in your shop!  Even better, I have the same two spare pieces of equipment!  

You are making my "home made tooling" TO-DO list very long man!!!!!  

Bernie


----------



## 8ntsane (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Guys

When I switched over to the Sidney lathe, my old ball turner wasn't going to work. I figured, I didn't want to build a tool that I would need help lifting onto my lathe. The compound turret on my machine is 8 1/2 inch od, and uses 4 bolts to hold it down.
The QCTP, and boring head is light weight, and will do the same jobs my old one would do. In fact, there was a advantage I found right away. With this type, I could cut balls, and do radius jobs up close to the chuck. My old ball turner allways needed the work hanging out a fair distance, and this isn't good for a ridged setup. I works all the same, and I found no down side at all. If I needed to do a job that needed a large radius, or ball. No problem, switch over to a larger boring head, the arbour s all interchange.


----------



## Dataporter (Jun 20, 2013)

Very good. Way to go


----------



## toolman49 (Jun 20, 2013)

G'Day,
Interesting timing, I did a similar thing last week, my first attempts were a little elliptical as in your photo but raising the ball turner another 5mm overcame this.






Regards,
Martin


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 20, 2013)

had to make a bunch of spheres years ago...just loosened the compound and went to town


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 20, 2013)

You guys inspired me to get started on mine this week!   


Bernie


----------



## 283v8 (Jun 24, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> This ball turner is the over the top type. T have several boring heads laying around, so this was my quick and easy way to put together a ball turner. The arbour was a M/T #3, and I just turned it down straight. The holder was a spare boring bar holder for the QCTP, so no point making what I already have. The only parts I had to make, were the hub that attaches to the end of the arbour, and a handle to attach to the hub. I also machined up a holder to use the carbide insert.
> 
> Quick and dirty, but why not just use stuff that is laying about anyway?


Awesome out of the box thinking. Major result with minimum work. I believe my "to do" list just got longer too. Sort of maximum recycling. Thanks


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys
I post as many things I think could be usefull, and easy for you guys to copy , or give idea,s for your own version.
For those of you that like to cobble up your own tooling, buy all means post it up here, All us tool junkies would love to see your creations. 

I just want to thank everyone that posts their tooling for all the members to see.
Keep the Pics coming ; )


----------

